# Benefit Wines Fund Raiser



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My long term foster made it on to a wine label we are doing for a fund raiser. (Please note I'm not trying to sell these. I know its against the rules to ask for money on the forum.) I'm just a proud momma! 

Plus if any other rescue group on here is interested, this is a different way to raise money. I'm jaded. So tired of the usual ways to raise money 



















I bought several bottles to give as christmas gift to my clients.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

How adorable! Congrats on your furry star 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

What a great fundraising idea! I'm also tired of the usual, wonder if my group could do wine... I'd definitely contribute generously!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Did you work with a local winery for the fundraiser? Looks like a good idea.
What's the name of the cat in the photo? Not really Merlot, is it?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Jeff, its a national group which does this. They work with all different types of Charities. Ill PM you the info.

I'm not a wine aficionado and wouldn't know a good wine from a bad. The wine is a Merlot from Chile. Friends of mine which do a ski trip each year in Chile bring back wine from their trips and claimed they had good wine there too. I hope this one is one of them!!!! 

White Soxs is my foster girls name. Ive had her several years. Shes a total sweet heart but does terrible at adoption events. She gets really nervous and swats and hisses at people who show any interest. I used composure liquid last event which helped but no takers. She loves people and could care less about other cats. She had such a tough start in the first 3 years of her life. She deserves a fantastic home. She is our oldest cat up for adoption! 7 yrs old.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Can you PM me the info as well please?  Thanks!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sent you a PM too! Best of luck. 

Were getting a great response on this fund raiser. Hopefully you can too. Its always fun to have a new ideas and avenues when doing fund raising. Plus Im very proud my sweet girl was chosen, out of all our fosters, to be on one of the labels!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Wine AND cats??!! What could be better than that?? Great idea - I hope they raise a ton of funds and awareness!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh dear. From what I've heard, Marcia + wine + cats = blubbering mess.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

What a coincidence! I've heard the same!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

NebraskaCat said:


> Oh dear. From what I've heard, Marcia + wine + cats = blubbering mess.


You have a great memory!! Yes, that'd be me!! :roll:


----------

